
The Wealthy Can't Stop Not Paying Their Taxes - paulpauper
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/07/15/opinion/tax-evasion-irs.html
======
crmrc114
I hate that I love the graph on this page. Like I normally cannot stand
complex, pretty, responsive design. But damn, it was done well and helps
consume the data easier, clearly presenting the authors point.

